# Micromaster 420 Flankensteuerung



## lancelott (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe schon eine Weile in diesem tollen Forum gelesen; nun habe ich selbst mal eine Frage:
Ich betreibe mit einem MM 420 einen Asynchronmotor. Die Funktionen sind nur EIN-rechts, EIN-Links, AUS und Sollwertvorgabe über den A/D-Eingang.
EIN/AUS-Schalten habe ich bisher über einen Drehschalter gemacht. 
Nun möchte ich ein neues Bedinteil bauen und die Funktionen über Tasten schalten; also von Zustands- auf Flankensteuerung. 
Kann man das konfigurieren oder benötige ich eine externe Beschaltung. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bimbo (17 Februar 2011)

Schau mal beim Starter (auf der beiliegenden CD) nach "BICO"!


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die Anleitung nicht im Kopf, aber kann man die Klemmenbelegung nicht von "statisch" auf "Flanke" umparametrieren?



MfG


----------



## bimbo (18 Februar 2011)

Es gibt auch M22 Taster, die rasten. Z.B. Moeller M22-D*R*-S


----------



## bimbo (28 Februar 2011)

Und? Wat iss nu?


----------



## MSB (10 März 2011)

Da ich gerade justament das gleiche Problem hatte,
hier eine Lösungsmöglichkeit von Siemens ...  :shock:

Ich glaub freiwillig wär ich da nicht draufgekommen.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/30563385

Mfg
Manuel


----------

